
Intro to Computer Science and Programming (no experience required) - fogus
http://academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming
======
ccc3
If you're going to work your way through this, it's probably better to go to
the MIT site for the class. In addition to the lecture videos, it has the
problem sets and a list of readings.

[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-00Fall-2008/CourseHome/index.htm)

~~~
glen
Pretty soon you'll be able to find all of these in an easy to work through
sequence, so that you won't have to track PDFs, the course calender, video
etc. Instead, it'll be like Lesson 1 - step 1: video, step 2: transcript, step
3: discussion board (much like HN where best responses get voted up/karma
points etc.); step 4: problems, step 5: solutions, step 6: discussion board,
step 7: test (to assess knowledge) etc. We actually have over 120 courses
built out on NIXTY now and probably 20-30 of those are EE/CS courses.

I've actually been trying to figure out how to bring up the idea of a p2p CS
university/program. Kind of like a HN University. The goal would be for people
to be able to easily take courses and interact w/others around all things CS.

One of the beautiful things about computer science is it seems less and less
dependent upon degrees as predictors of success. We believe that this is where
most fields will go in the future. People pointing to references from trusted
others, work examples etc. will prove to be better predictors than degrees.
Consequently, we are investing a fair amount towards using the CS curriculum
as a type of pilot project.

If you are passionate about this kind of thing and want to help out, shoot me
an email at glen at nixty dot com. (p.s. really trying not to make this sound
like an infomercial for NIXTY. just trying to be clear about what we are doing
and our plans. thanks).

------
zaveri
I would also suggest: <http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs1120/>

------
flipp
<http://udemy.com/> actually has a lot more courses than academic earth does.

~~~
glen
Great resource.

------
davidmurphy
What a wonderful world we live in that this sort of stuff is free.

------
jimbokun
Is this the new SICP?

~~~
pgbovine
no, this is a course that's mostly for non-CS majors who want to learn some
programming for their research (e.g., computational biologists, economists,
physicists).

------
ashishbharthi
academicearth.org. Really nice resource. Bookmarked.

